# Bulldogs are the best!



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I am totally besotted with our 10 week bulldog pup Bentley. He is just brilliant and is so laid back it is unbelievable. I keep waiting for him to turn into a naughty puppy who never sits still but he just takes things at his own pace and has even learnt to sit and give a paw!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a cutie. 
Love the one of him flaked out -


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhhh...that second piccy is just to cute! :biggrin:


----------



## sourmug (May 8, 2009)

he is adorabull, where did you get him.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

ahhhh he is adorable


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

How gorgeous is he!!!!

There was one exactly like him at The Game Fair at Harewood House 2 weekends ago...but a little girl....
They entered her in the fun dog show, but she just laid on her back as if to say " I'm not doing it!"

So cute!! xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

he is totally gorgeous, i have fell in love with him, 

juliex


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

He is sooo cute! I love bulldogs, they are such characters!


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool pic's

I love the British bulldogs, hopefully someday I might be lucky enough to own one


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

Bentley is now nearly 15 weeks and he is still the best dog ever. A bit more confident and naughtier but still so gorgeous! I must post some new photos as he is a lot bigger now - I just keep forgetting to get them off the camera onto the computer, too busy with puppy dog!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

JuNeil said:


> Bentley is now nearly 15 weeks and he is still the best dog ever. A bit more confident and naughtier but still so gorgeous! I must post some new photos as he is a lot bigger now - I just keep forgetting to get them off the camera onto the computer, too busy with puppy dog!


I showed my OH the pics of Bentley last night ...he loves bulldogs!

His friend has one called Rosco, and he's so lazy, he pretends to be asleep when his owner puts his shoes on to take him out!!! xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's so cute I love bulldogs.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I lovvvveee them more


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> I showed my OH the pics of Bentley last night ...he loves bulldogs!
> 
> His friend has one called Rosco, and he's so lazy, he pretends to be asleep when his owner puts his shoes on to take him out!!! xx


Bentley is the only dog I know who walks in the other direction when I pick up the lead - he looks over his shoulder as if to say - "You must be joking!" He's so funny, like a little old man at times. He does have his mad half hours each day and is now big enough to climb onto the settee and have a little doze! More pics to follow - I promise.


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

aw hes a sweetie!!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

More pics please  Its so cute when they make it on the sofa by themselves!! they look so proud 'look at me on the sofa, I'm just too cool' I am currently sharing the sofa with 3 bulldogs, and definately shoudn't have fed them, kibble and tuna for dinner lol!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous, look at his little folds 

I still think gsds are the best though


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> More pics please  Its so cute when they make it on the sofa by themselves!! they look so proud 'look at me on the sofa, I'm just too cool' I am currently sharing the sofa with 3 bulldogs, and definately shoudn't have fed them, kibble and tuna for dinner lol!!


A few more photos finally! The last one is at a Bulldog day which was held at the end of May. It was brilliant and Bentley met lots of friends as you can see. He also saw his two sisters who jumped all over him!:laugh:


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

JuNeil said:


> A few more photos finally! The last one is at a Bulldog day which was held at the end of May. It was brilliant and Bentley met lots of friends as you can see. He also saw his two sisters who jumped all over him!:laugh:


Omg heeeesss gorgeous!!! awww its a shame ours won't meet, we're going to the Bulldog day in September, in Lavant, we can't wait!! They have met quite a few of the bulldogs in the area, but we're very excited about the bulldog day! How was it? did it go well? I bet he was excited, and its nice to hear he met some of his brothers and sisters


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no I am upset - my little Bentley is in the vets after having diarrhoea for over 4/5 days. We thought it was just an upset tummy as he was still pretty lively. However he was sick as well today so we took him up to the vets and they have kept him in to keep him hydrated. I am worried sick - but I think he is in the best place. I have to ring at 2pm to see how he is. Who's idea was it to get a puppy - it brings heartache and worry!
Will keep you updated.
Julia


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Awwwww no!! we had the same with one of ours Wilbury, he was like this for about 3days!! they put him on a drip, and with 24hours he was back to his usual self, although he ate very bland food for a few days, mainly chicken and rice. Don't worry he'll be fine  keep us updated!! sending our love!! xx


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

He came out of the vets last night and is getting better now thank goodness. He is having some food provided by the vets which he absolutely loves and can't get enough of! He was sneakily biting the curtains again this morning so he is definitely on the mend!
I can concentrate a bit on work today as my mum is looking after him at home all day! He'll be cuddled to death! x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Awww is that the science plan food? my dogs love it!! I buy them the normal one sometimes for a treat  sounds like hes going to be fine!!


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

No its the Purina Vet Diet - it is probably similar stuff though. I might do what you said and buy some as a special treat for him.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

They really enjoy it, so I try to get like 4/5 cans a month, they love it, couldn't do it all the time, it would cost a fortune!


----------

